# Suggestions on helping 11 year old dealing with this



## misery (Apr 7, 2013)

My daughter has been dealing with this for about 5 weeks now. It all started when she had the flu and it came on strong and it stays with her with strong episodes where she is just screaming and crying. Been to her pediatrician who just told her to run around. Seriously?!?
Her first appointment with a psychologist isn't for 4 more weeks. Does anybody have any advice on how I can help her? What has helped you feel more grounded or "real"?


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

First off, I think it's great that you're right by her side with this. I can't tell you how many times I've tried explaining this to my parents, and they practically yell at me to stop talking about it. Whenever I try and explain it to them, they don't take me seriously. Anyways, I think it's awesome that you're supporting her in the right way. I feel that her episodes won't last too much longer considering you're by her side helping her get through it. Here are a few distractions that might help her get through this: reading a book, watching tv, playing sports, listening to music, finding an interest in pretty much anything, drawing, socializing with friends(one of the hardest things to do), walking. I'm not good with advice at the moment, considering I'm going through the same thing she is.. But honestly just try your best to keep her active. I'm to the point where I have trouble staying active, so sometimes at the very least, I'll go on walks with my parents. The toughest thing for me though is dealing with my parents. I constantly analyze every little thing, and It gets on their nerves. I know it's the last thing you want to do, but maybe you should give her some space, cause I know that's all I want right now. Although, I don't know if this will help her recover, but it will certainly help her deal with it.

There are a lot of natural supplements that I'd recommend trying before meds. Some of my favorites are L-Theanine, 5-HTP, and St. Johns Wort. But it is all about personal preference, so some others she might like are Vitamin B complex, Vitamin D, Vitamin C, Zinc, Magnesium, Ginkgo Biloba, and Fish oils. There are a lot more that may help, but these are the only ones i've tried. She isn't going to be cured from meds or natural supplements, but I can guarantee it will help her deal with the terrible symptoms.

Hope I helped a little,

Andrew


----------



## misery (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you so much for replying Andrew! That does make me feel a bit better. My heart just breaks so much seeing her go through this! The B vitamins might be something we could try, she is a vegetarian and I often worry if she is getting enough of certain vitamins. I started her on a multi hopefully that will help some. I am so sorry you are going through this also! If you ever need to vent or just need an ear feel free to do so! I may not suffer from this personally but I am a great listener and care deeply for those who suffer from anything!


----------



## misery (Apr 7, 2013)

She's only on a children's multivitamin now. I will look into the gluten allergy, can that cause the strange symptoms?
Thank you for answering! Much appreciated!!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

How did you find out she has dp/dr? That's strange that she's experiencing dp/dr like symptoms after having the flu. Having been on this forum for quite some time now I've never heard of that. I'm inclined to say that theres a good chance it will go away. I wish her and you the best. No one should have to go through this, especially at such a young age.


----------



## misery (Apr 7, 2013)

She has not been diagnosed with dp/dr. After she had a severe panic attack during the flu the strange feelings remained. It's been several weeks and she still has the "unreal" feelings. She would constantly ask me if she was dreaming, or alive, or if I was real. Then she started saying she was worried she would forget everything and thought she was going crazy. Everything she said matched up to dp/dr. I am not sure she has it, but when she has the extreme episodes I know talking to her and reassuring her seems to help but she says the feelings stay. She's just not as scared.
I feel so lost as to what to say to let her know she's not going crazy. When I found this group I was hoping someone could tell me what helped them get through the really bad days.
We have an appointment with a new pediatrician today, hopefully they won't tell her to go run around! LOL!
Thanks again to everybody for being so kind and helpful!!


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Misery

Depersonalization has basically numbed her senses because she had a panic attack now she most likely thinks something is dangerous... dpd actually has its roots in emotional abuse, emotional trauma and insecure attachment style. I find it strange that your child got a panic attack from the flu..I think there is another reason and most likely underlying trauma have a read about Harris Harrington he explains what dp is and causes. I actually took ayahuasca to get me out of this I don't think an 11yold would be able to take it tho


----------

